# Mini jeux de foot



## Oliverro (11 Janvier 2002)

Bonjour j'ai créé recemment un mini jeu de foot (penaltys) il y a un mode 2 joueurs et un mode solo vous pouvez le trouvez sur http://applescript.pratique.free.fr/enferjeu/jeu1.html 

mettez vos remarques ici !!!
(je vous rappelle que je ai 14 ans alors faut pas croire  que c un jeu de EASPORT lol)


----------



## Didier Guillion (11 Janvier 2002)

Bonsoir,

J'ai voulu essayer ton jeu, je suppose qu'il me faut "Dialog Director" comme le dit le lisez moi car j'ai un erreur "AppleScript"

Peut tu me dire ce qu'est "Dialog Director" ?

Cordialement


----------

